# Run of Jumbo peanut butter jars and dove jar



## Dragon0421 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just moving some things around and thought i would take a pic of a run of jumbo jars i have put together. From 5oz to 2lb size. The last jar is a Dove mustard from the same company that put the jumbos out. Frank tea and spice company. Just thought i would post a pic.


----------



## LC (Nov 10, 2013)

Love those Dove mustard jars . I have the Dove vendors jar but never did find the pound size one . Last time I saw one of the pound size jars sell it brought sixty five dollars and that has been a few years back . Here is a picture of the vendors size I have .


----------



## LC (Nov 10, 2013)

Well , I goofed some how , here is a pic of the blasted vendors jar I was going to post .


----------



## Dragon0421 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey LC that is a nice jar that is the first one of that size i have seen. Is that the only 2 sizes the dove brand had with that jar. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LC (Nov 13, 2013)

This is the only the second vendor jar I have seen Cory . I have been told it is scarce but there could be a bunch of them out there . I think those are the only two sizes out there , that is all I have ever seen .


----------



## LC (Nov 13, 2013)

Found this on eBay Cory , they are calling this a Dove mustard . Don't know if that is right or not . When I said I have only seen two different Dove jars , I was referring to the ones that have the embossed doves on them .


----------



## Dragon0421 (Nov 23, 2013)

Here are 2 that I forgot to include. They are the jumbo figural bottles in green and clear.


----------



## LC (Nov 23, 2013)

The elephants are banks . I once had the chance to buy six of the green and one in clear . I had to buy all the green ones in one deal at six hundred a pop  , I only wanted one of them , so I bought just the clear one , now wish I had never paid the price I gave for it as it was missing the lid . I still have it but care little about it now .


----------



## madman (Nov 29, 2013)

cool ill have to post mine


----------



## aqccorp (Dec 11, 2018)

Jumbo Peanut Butter Little Green Glass Jumbo Elephant Jar, cleaned, very nice with no cracks or chips.  A modern reproduction of a ca. 1930's miniature sized (3 oz) Jumbo Peanut Butter jar in green glass. On Etsy.com  Measures 3 3/8 inches high


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 1, 2019)

The reproduction green Jumbo banks are good enough that I think it has brought down the value of the originals.  The color is an excellent match, but I look for the detail in the blanket over Jumbo's back.  The repro only has a little patch in the middle of his back and not the overall fine detail in the blanket found on the originals.


----------

